# Me jumping 28-OCT-09



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

You look okay for your first times. 

Your saddle could stand to be brought back a bit, though, as it looks like it's way to foward; you're practically sitting on her withers.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

You guys look good! I don't think you're to big for her, she's carrying you with ease and you seem easily balanced on her.

I agree about the saddle though - it's a common occurance in these smaller ponies because they lack a real wither and the saddle tends to ride up really bad. You may want to look into a crupper?

She's absolutely adorable in any case!


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

She has got the belt from the tail to the saddle, I don't know the name in english. But she is not used to it, she hates the pressure on the tail, so we have to shorten it by degrees. I think in one or two months it will be OK for her, but now she is just accustoming for this equipment. The saddle falls forward only while jumping and we don't do it often now, so I am not in a hurry to make her accustomate very quickly. I want her to take time to uderstand and get used.


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

Its called a cruppa in english!

I think you should make it shorter though because your saddle is way too far forward! 

I think you are a little underhorsed for your height. but weight-wise you look fine.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

It is actually called a Crupper here in the states.

You and your pony are adorable.
If you were going to show here in the states in hunter classes (which you are obviously not going to be doing) then I would say you look too big. But otherwise I think your cute pony is not having any trouble carrying you.


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Today I was again riding her, but it was raining whole morning, so we could only walk and a bit trot... In walk, I was pulling the crupper into the right position and length, but she was really nervous. I think we will work on it hrough the winter, since we cannot jump anyway (no indoor arena). I hope she will accept the crupper soon. But today when saddling up, she was quiet furious about putting it on, despite the fact that I triple checked the saddle and the crupper if it is all right. I think she simply hates it  (Me personally, I will also hate some belt cutting into my butt )We will work on it, anyway. 
alwaysbehind: Yeah, I am a bit too big for her, but I cannot see any competitions in at least 2 more years. I hope we will work out some muscles too


----------



## TwisterRush (Sep 8, 2009)

Ahoj ! 

( i saw your from Czech, alot of my family is from there ! ) 

Shes absolutely Adorable


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

i think rather then buying a croop if your going 2 continue riding in that saddle you should get a qualified saddler to fit the saddle


----------



## PechosGoldenChance (Aug 23, 2009)

Hello!...my family is also from Czech ( hense my last name is Pasterchek) lol You and your lil girl are too cute


----------



## Ponies4Paige (Jul 21, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> You guys look good! I don't think you're to big for her, she's carrying you with ease and you seem easily balanced on her.
> 
> I agree about the saddle though - it's a common occurance in these smaller ponies because they lack a real wither and the saddle tends to ride up really bad. You may want to look into a crupper?
> 
> She's absolutely adorable in any case!


no offence but you look too big 4 her and the saddle is way to far forward you look awkward on her jumping. ur legs r too long 4 her size. yes i agree that you are balanced on her and she does carry u easily but i would concider getting a "horse". dont get mad at me you asked and i gave u an answer


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

xLaurenOscarx said:


> i think rather then buying a croop if your going 2 continue riding in that saddle you should get a qualified saddler to fit the saddle


Yeah, we will get him, but firstly we have to make her some muscles, or we will have to call him every month. Our vet said thatthe saddle fits her, the problem is that she has absolutely no whithers... The saddle has nothig to hold on.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

shanoona said:


> Yeah, we will get him, but firstly we have to make her some muscles, or we will have to call him every month. Our vet said thatthe saddle fits her, the problem is that she has absolutely no whithers... The saddle has nothig to hold on.


If you get a wintec saddle all you have to do is change the tree.
Coz it doesnt look that comfortable on her. 
You can get saddles especially for horses with no withers.


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

No offence.. but you do_ look_ really big on her. Yes she's carrying you easily but I would get a horse if I were you, or at least a bigger pony..


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Seriously - The only person who's opinion matters on 'looks' is you - I would ignore posters who say you LOOK too big so buy a horse. Ponies are way underrated - They can be amazing mounts. Your pony is carrying you comfortably, and as long as you are enjoying him/her, stick with it! 

I t6hink you look like a very nice considerate rider - Sitting nice and quietly and not interfering too much. I also agree that the saddle is too far forward - Is your crupper rolled/padded on the part that sits under the tail? Maybe it is rubbing her/him. But I agree - They don't look very comfy!


----------



## shanoona (Oct 29, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> Seriously - The only person who's opinion matters on 'looks' is you - I would ignore posters who say you LOOK too big so buy a horse. Ponies are way underrated - They can be amazing mounts. Your pony is carrying you comfortably, and as long as you are enjoying him/her, stick with it!
> 
> I t6hink you look like a very nice considerate rider - Sitting nice and quietly and not interfering too much. I also agree that the saddle is too far forward - Is your crupper rolled/padded on the part that sits under the tail? Maybe it is rubbing her/him. But I agree - They don't look very comfy!


The saddle-problem almost solved. We made the crupper shorter and made pad with bigger front part. For now it's just fine. Through winter we will work on obedience, spring and summer muscles and after building some we will have new saddle made for her.


----------



## BurningAmber520 (Jan 6, 2009)

_I think your pony is just adorable! While I agree that you look a bit tall on her and that would count against you in rated shows, you are by no means to heavy for her, she carries you no problem! I'm 6' and 250lbs, and one of the horses I school is a 15.2h warmblood/Qh cross gelding, and while I look a bit funny on him cause my legs are so long, he is super stocky and carries me with no problem what-so-ever! 

Good luck with the saddle issues, and don't listen to people who say "you're too big, get a horse" you're fine! 
_


----------

